# Anyone try to catch cichlids out of a pond?



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a 20'x10' pond thats around 3k gals and about 4ft deep at the deep end. I have these cichlids( and I forgot their name..) that are breeding like crazy with the warm weather here in FL. My question is how do I get some of them out? Draining it is not going to happen and there are plenty of rocks for them to dive into. WOuld a minnow trap or something similar work to get some of these guys out.
Heres a pic of newest batch of babies








And the pond








And this was a pic of the juvies about a month or 2 ago


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

edit: Auratus Cichlid, I have at LEAST 50-75 of them in the pond.


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

Well while we are on the subject of these fish, whats the average price of an auratus cichlid in your area?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Depends on their size. I bought a few juvis a while back for probable 4 bucks a fish. The bigger they are the more expensive they go for. Thats pretty awsome having those suckers in a pond. You might want to try putting food in a net and letting it sit at the bottom. The fish will hopefully go to eat and swim right into the nets. You may need to leave it there for a little while. The males will be difficult to see because they are a black/blue color with a stripe through there middle. If you can find a pet store in your area that takes trade- ins you could make some cash or credit. You could also try posting adds for them.

Is there anything else in that pond?


----------



## Forrest (Jun 28, 2008)

I have another african....its not a zebra, but it is blue with tiger stripes. There is also a convict, 3-4 huge plecos, a lot of guppy/feeders, and about 10 turtles. The turtles are too slow for the fish, so they dont get eaten.
I might try the net idea or some sort of a seign.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Get a throw net like one uses to catch shad.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I think a seine net would be the easiest for this pond.


----------

